# Redears



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a blast at Ky lake fishing for the redears last week.


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Fish! Looks Like Supper!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Sure does.


----------



## Mutley (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice.


How did you get 'em?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

1/32 oz white popeye jig tipped with a waxworm. Other guys were using green twister tails tipped with waxworms. Fished 2ft deep near willow bushes.


----------



## Mutley (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was wondering how you guys did at Ky Lake this year. Was there any crappie action still going on? There should have been as we caught alot of prespawn male black crappie.

My group went week of 4/20 and we had a great trip. We culled anything under 11" and caught plenty of fish. We had some monster bluegill but the red ears were sparse and just starting to show up. The weather was perfect all week, in fact a little more cloud cover would have been okay. 2 new guys came with us on this years trip and both were impressed with the average size of those crappies.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Chaunc, what kinda sauce is that?

Rick.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Crappiedude, we caught crappies longline trolling. Some really nice ones too, but i have crappies in the freezer already, so we decided to do the gill fishing. It was fantastic. We found the beds and C&R around 200 one day, while keeping 30 to clean. Next day we decided to keep more of them to give to the family back home. We kept 160 and threw back at least 100 7" fish. Took us over 2 hours to clean and pack them for the trip home. Next day we went looking for the redears. With a little help from a couple guys that fish them regularly there, we found them. Took our 40 fish limit and quit fishing for them. That was our last day so we went and caught about 35 more gills. All the gills we kept were 8" and better with quite a few 10" mixed in. I have the pictures posted in the out of state board under Ky lake trip 08.
Rick, thats a dressing my mom used to make for us. Mayo, ketchup, and hot sauce. Delicious on the fish.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Chaunc...You don't play fair...saw the pic. of the Redear Fillets...my tongue slapped the comp. screen so hard I thought I cracked the glass.. I rec. my first order of microspoons..and today the second went out...Price is great and the spoons look good..will be trying them real soon..
 ...GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Have fun with the spoons. The mini spoon is great for gills. Black is my favorite color.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Chaunc, what type of lake bottom/stucture do they like? Most years we catch some really nice redears but it's mostly a fluke. Some old guy we talked to advised us to fish the leaf beds. But it was the end of our week and we just didn't have the time to check it out. Any ideas would be helpful. Those fish are a hoot!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha just caught me one of those today! it didn't become food tho. what do they taste like? heres a pic of the one i got. was using a griffins gnat on a 5wt fly rod


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just had a flashback of last spring.


----------

